

Show HN: Get Your Ass Back to Work (productivity Chrome Extension) - kcmoffat
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/get-your-ass-back-to-work/oeieffaeohmbbikibkekfpcdlkckcjfl

======
kcmoffat
A weekend project. When turned on, this extension closes any unproductive
chrome tabs (facebook, twitter, etc) after 15 seconds of browsing, and
creatively insults you for wasting your life away. I welcome any feedback or
insults here or at getyourassbacktowork@gmail.com

